# Weekend in Mississippi



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Well my trip isn't starting out so great. My mom wanted to come with me, and we got a late start. About 45 minutes before we get there she starts saying she feels sick and then starts throwing up (luckily I had a trash can on the floor by her).

So instead of going straight to the match I have to drive farther in to go check into the hotel and drop her off. I get to the match late, they've passed up a bunch of my turns already. I didn't realize I had signed up for six runs (open and utility for Conner, utility for Colby, and novice, open and utility for Flip - don't know what I was thinking when I did that). That's an hour of ring time just for me and my dogs! I didn't want to hold anyone up so I just did a few of the runs and then left. 

In the meantime I'm thinking I really don't want to be staying in a hotel room with my mom if she's sick. I get sick just thinking about someone else being sick. So I got a second room. But they were out of downstairs rooms so now I'm stuck on the second floor carrying my wire crates up the stairs.

Now it's almost nine and I'm debating on if I really feel like going to go get dinner or not. Darn La Quinta, why don't you have any snack machines?!

Sorry for the whining, hopefully the weekend will get better. (please don't let me get sick too) :crossfing


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Oh I forgot to mention, we did stays tonight next to Jiffy, a Fisher son (and Slater brother). He's a really handsome guy


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Something else I forgot to mention - if you have a dog that LOVES to play with leather and isn't a hundred percent yet about not grabbing things without permission, it's probably best not to wear your leather leash hooked around your neck. Because then your dog might leap up, grab for the leash but miss and grab the top of your shirt instead and make it rip on his way down :doh:


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Are you having fun yet!!!! You should have left your puppers in the downstairs room with your mom  Hope you find a snack...and sorry about your shirt. Was it your cute dog Flip that ripped your shirt?


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> Something else I forgot to mention - if you have a dog that LOVES to play with leather and isn't a hundred percent yet about not grabbing things without permission, it's probably best not to wear your leather leash hooked around your neck. Because then your dog might leap up, grab for the leash but miss and grab the top of your shirt instead and make it rip on his way down :doh:


Flip strikes again!.. snort snort....ROFL


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> Something else I forgot to mention - if you have a dog that LOVES to play with leather and isn't a hundred percent yet about not grabbing things without permission, it's probably best not to wear your leather leash hooked around your neck. Because then your dog might leap up, grab for the leash but miss and grab the top of your shirt instead and make it rip on his way down :doh:


Ummm - hopefully you were at the hotel and not the match ?
Have fun and good luck this weekend! I am at a Denise Fenzi seminar


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> and novice, open and utility for Flip - don't know what I was thinking when I did that). :crossfing


How did Flip do? I don't doubt everyone else did great!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I wasted most of his time working on drop on recall. He was traveling forward too much for my taste so I spend a good while trying to fix that. His heeling was nice. Did good sit stays during groups (I don't do down stays yet with other dogs because sometimes he wants to fight staying down and I don't think that's the place to have that battle).

I need to think for awhile to come up with a new approach for his drop on recall.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Well hope things get better!! Ugh!!
Is Jiffy entered at the trial? Would love to hear how he does. He and Slater look very much alike from the pictures I've seen.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

LOL, you have all sorts of wild adventures don't you?


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Jodi... Where are you???? How did you do yesterday? Hopefully you are not sick!


----------

